

Ask HN: Is there a designer-equivalent to HN? - marcamillion

I know HN isn't solely dedicated to programmers, but general startup issues. However, there tends to be a hacking slant.<p>Is there the equivalent for designers/graphics people specifically for startups? If so, please provide URLs.<p>Thanks.
======
josefresco
We should keep this discussion here, as I (being more of a designer than
hacker) have found the resources of this community to be more valuable than
other other web destination. I'd like to see more designers or junior-hackers
speak up and start some threads based on the issues that face those of us who
can't (or don't want to) write code from scratch.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yes, I would consider it a sad thing if designers felt that _design_ was off-
topic for HN.

Presumably the principal coder of HN, a _painter_ who wrote a book called
_Hackers and Painters_ , would not be inclined to chase designers away,
either.

~~~
arojahn
Actually, I'd love to find out how many designers of diciplines not directly
connected with the web read HN?

~~~
STHayden
I'm another one and have been following hn for a long time. it can be a little
intimidating to post in a group that seems to be mostly programmers.

------
fgblanch
I love ffffound . It's not really like HN but i think from a designers view
it's as useful as HN is for coding an enterpreneurship. It shows you the
trends and whta's going on in the designing universe.

------
htsh
<http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/> is alright .. but its not specifically
for startups..

~~~
marknutter
It's woefully low on posts, too. I only see about 1-2 good submissions a day.

~~~
JoelSutherland
There is something going on with the moderation. About 2 months ago they began
approving at most 3 posts a day. It completely ruined a decent community.

------
sunir
<http://www.undrln.com> is not too shabby.

~~~
mattcrest
I dig undrln. It's a very small and moldable community right now. It's done by
Eric Karjaluoto of <http://SmashLab.com> and <http://ideasonideas.com>, the
latter being a great blog for small design businesses.

------
marcamillion
Not to take away from HN, but HN seems to be programming + startup related.

Maybe there would be significant value add if there were something along the
lines of startup + design.

Maybe someone should start one and post the link here.

I am not a designer, but I am curious about those types of stuff. I wonder if
pg would be interested in 'white-labelling' HN like Stack Overflow has done
for other sites. But with a more customizable UI, rather than have the design
whored out to every idea.

Even if pg doesn't want to do it, someone else should plug that gap.

Opportunities are everywhere!

------
arojahn
My brother and I started <http://facesofdesign.com/> a while ago; not quite
the same as HN, but we do try and cater especially to young designers starting
out. The site is geared towards designers of all nationalities and
disciplines... Integrating something like HN for designers would be something
that could be a great part of what we're trying to do. Would love to continue
the discussion!

------
lzimm
<http://www.qbn.com> and <http://www.yayhooray.com> are by far the most legit
ones, you'll also find a bunch of them at <http://www.qonversation.com> now,
but you need to get an invite (for both qonversation and yayhooray)

~~~
hellotoby
I have been an active member of YayHooray for the last six years, and although
it bears mentioning here it's not necessarily a design orientated community
anymore. Most discussions tend to be random and meaningless and the signal to
noise ratio has gone off the charts over the last few years. That said, there
are the occasional good design related discussions and there are certainly
some talented people still there.

------
hailpixel
I'm all for this. Let's see what we can setup. Reddit's /r/design and
/r/webdesign aren't very compelling and usually completely packed up with "28
great lens flares" type spam.

Somewhere where we can have a real chat about all aspects of design would be
amazing.

------
abi
Let's start one!

On a related note, is anyone interesting in starting a HN for
philosophy/politics/sociology?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Count me in for that one

~~~
abi
Awesome, the philosophy one or the designer one or both?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
both

------
pclark
<http://doctype.com/>

~~~
abi
That is a Stack Overflow clone for designers. Stack Overflow differs
considerably from Hacker News.

~~~
ganley
It's also for WEB design, not design in general.

------
timcederman
Smashingmagazine.com has a forum.

------
access_denied
<http://www.alistapart.com/>

~~~
unalone
Quite different from Hacker News, don't you think? We're not about articles,
we're about community and discussion.

~~~
access_denied
HN is not about articles? A List Apart is all about community and discussions.
Dig deeper. It started all out as a mailing list, the site came later because
so many list-members wrote good stuff. The ral point though: the people. The
design-equivalent to HN is ALA, peoplewise. You know, those who get it et al

